# Beretta 92FS Expectations



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm new to this fourm and fairly new to Beretta. I bought a new 92FS a few months ago and so far love it. I have a question for those of you with more Beretta experience. I've put around 1500 rounds through this pistol and in that time have had 2 failure to extract occurences. The first one happened at around 1000 rounds. I removed the extractor and cleaned it and the channel. The second came today after around 500 rounds since the extractor cleaning. Interesting that both of these happened with the Federal Walmart ammo (maroon and black box). Could be coincidence or ammo specific. I've heard the stories of guys with x thousand rounds and never a hiccup and I don't doubt that but am wondering what is a reasonable expectation. Are 2 occurances in 1500 rounds a cause for concern or just one of those things that happens to all autoloaders from time to time? Just looking for some real world feedback.

This pistol seems to perfer hotter 124 grain rounds but has run well with all the other major 115 grain offerings. Works great with my SD choice (Winchester Supreme Elite +P). 

I'd appreciate any feedback you Beretta guys can offer. Thanks.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Enter Shipwreck in 3...2...1...


----------



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

clockworkjon said:


> Enter Shipwreck in 3...2...1...


Huh?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

marb4 said:


> Huh?


He means me...

I'm the local Beretta nut - got eight 92 variants and a PX4. See 










I too am starting to distrust Federal myself. There is this thread here: Federal Champion 9mm, the same as Remington UMC? - Beretta Forum

And, I recently has two issues in 2 days with my carry Beretta. It's either the Federal ammo or 1 particular magazine (a 17 round factory magazine). I sent the mag back to Beretta for replacement. But, I haven't had a problem since - I also stopped using the Federal.

I actually prefer CCi Blazer. I just stopped using itf or a while because my local source stopped carrying it. They do sell it again now. It's $2 more per box, buT I pay it over the Wal-Mart Federal.

Apparently, according to that thread I just gave ya the link for, they make it ONLY for wal-mart...Someone asked the company directly.

In 9mm (I can't say anything about the other calibers), it is the cleanest 9mm target round I have seen.

I have disassembled slides at the 1k mark, and the 3k mark - with ONLY CCI Blazer aluminum being fired (besides a handful of JHP to make sure it worked in the gun). Both times, I wasted my time. The extractor and striker channel was amazingly clean.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I also notice that you have this same post on multiple forums. I think across the board, you are receiving the answers you are looking for.


----------

